# Classic steel roof, what trim is used for a cut-out?



## JimSmith (Aug 11, 2021)

So we're trying to figure out what type of trim would go on this edge... we tacked up a drip edge for the time being until this is figured out... we've got rake trim everywhere else but this spot has us stumped. Obviously if we put a rake trim piece there, the water flow will smack directly into it and eventually leak. We've searched all over and can find absolutely nothing on this. So what type of trim normally goes here?

Thanks for the help all!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't do that many exposed fastener jobs, but we would use the rake trim with the uphill end snipped and bent into a box with a leg. The leg gets butyl tape and 2 screws, backed up by color match caulking.


----------



## JimSmith (Aug 11, 2021)

This is the style of rake trim we have everywhere else... is this the style your referring to as well? My concern is the leg bends with the butyl hitting the leg then going upward or just smashing into the butyl over the years, how well that will hold up.

I was also thinking of getting just regular color matched flashing, bending a 90, then using a load of butyl tape and screws so it was more flush with the roof metal... but again, the butyl will lift it a bit and with all the water smacking it, I dont know. It's a 20' run form the ridge to that cut-out so it can be a lot of rainwater.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Yep, that's the rake trim I was thinking of. Too late now, but an alternative method would have been to turn the cut edge of that panel up by 1/2in or so, put on rake trim (with butyl tape) as usual and just letting the water flow under it.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

You could have installed an overhanging drip edge metal and wrapped the panel over the overhang. Then with a 3-6" folders closed the hem or wrap.


----------

